# Jakobsweg



## northaustria (7. November 2007)

Servus zusammen!

Wer kann helfen? Wer hat Erfahrung?
Würde gerne den Jakobsweg von Bordeaux nach Santiago mit dem MTB fahren. 
Wie ist das Streckenprofil? Wie sind die Wege außerhalb des üblichen Pilgerwegs gekennzeichnet? MTB oder Trekkingrad? Wie ist die Hoteldichte und das Preisniveau entlang des Wegs?

Jede Antwort würde mich freuen.

Merci


----------



## chaot (7. November 2007)

Hallo,

habe den Jakobusweg selber noch nicht gemacht, aber vor einiger Zeit selber geplant, diesen zu fahren.
Ich hatte dazu eine ganze Reihe von Links gesammelt, die mir weitergeholfen haben

http://www.jakobus-info.de/

Das ist eine komplette Linkseite mit vielen anderen Links

Daneben noch
http://www.jakobuspilgergemeinschaft-augsburg.de/


Vielleicht hilfts dir weiter

Grüße

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdhouse (7. November 2007)

bin den Jacobsweg zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber ich glaube, dass der Weg weltberühmt ist und daher von irgendwelchen Pilgern überhäuft ist. An deiner Stelle den Weg mit dem Katabrischen Gebirge verbinden.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (7. November 2007)

northaustria schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Wer kann helfen? Wer hat Erfahrung?
> Würde gerne den Jakobsweg von Bordeaux nach Santiago mit dem MTB fahren.
> ...



Du willst in Bordeaux starten? 
Da der Weg in letzter Zeit vor allem in den Deutschsprachigen Ländern ziemlich gehypt wird, wirst Du wohl öfters Deutsch zu hören bekommen! 

Hotels bzw. Pensionen gibts am Weg durch den Pilgertourismus zur Genüge. 
Wenn Du Erfahrungsberichte suchst, kannst Du Dir ja das Buch "Der Jakobsweg" von Bettina Selby aneignen. 
Wenn Du das Abenteuer suchst, fahr einfach los. 

Allerdings wirst Du wohl eher Abenteuer mit den Unterschiedlichsten Menschen erleben, als mit der Natur. Allein wirst Du jedenfalls nicht so oft sein.


----------



## Monsterwade (9. November 2007)

Bin auch von Bordeaux aus gestartet, allerdings mit dem RR.
Alle Info über die geteerte Strecke kannst Du im Link unten
nachlesen.

P.S. So ca. 130km vor Santiago ist die Originalroute zu meiden,
da so viele Pilger auf dem Weg laufen, dass ein MTB hier schnell
zum Ärgernis wird.


----------



## jedinightmare (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich will im Frühjahr 2008 fahren - die letzten 700 Kilometer aber nur. Jemand lust, mitzukommen?


----------



## rothrunner (19. Dezember 2007)

Also 2003 war da noch nix überlaufen! Auch die letzten Kilometer konnten wir problemlos fahren- ohne Konflikte mit "Fußpilgerern"!

Meine Schwester war dieses Jahr zu Fuß auf der "französischen Route" unterwegs, da sah es leider schon ganz anders aus! Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis es FAST Food Buden und Hotels an der Strecke gibt.

Am schlimmsten fand ich damals schon die Bustouristen, die am Jacobsweg raus gelassen wurden, 10 Kilometer gelaufen sind und am nächsten Tag wieder ganz woanders mit ihren Sonntagsschühchen auftauchten. Hauptsache Stempelchen holen und in Santiage den dicken Maxe spielen, ne ne ne.....

Mein Ziel war es 2010 nochmals den Jacobsweg durch ganz Spanien mit dem MTB zu fahren. Wenn der Hyp allerdings so weiter geht, suche ich mir ein anderes Ziel!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2007)

manchen dingen tuts halt nicht gut wenn promis sie nutzen ! (jakobsweg - kerkeling )

in der letzten ausgabe des mountainbike-magazin war glaub ich nen artikel über den jakobsweg drinne


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (19. Dezember 2007)

rothrunner schrieb:


> Mein Ziel war es 2010 nochmals den Jacobsweg durch ganz Spanien mit dem MTB zu fahren. Wenn der Hyp allerdings so weiter geht, suche ich mir ein anderes Ziel!



2010 dürfte das Schlimmste überstanden sein. Bis dahin hat die Herde gewiss eine neue Weide gefunden.... 

Einschliesslich n. Sommer brauch man für die letzten 200 km gewiss gar keine Karte mitzunehmen, einfach den Menschenmassen hinterher fahren!


----------



## rothrunner (20. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ja das Schlimme!!!!!!!!!

2003 haben wir einen verrückten Ami auf dem MTB getroffen- sonst war kein Biker zu sehen. Ich habe mit Mädels gesprochen die nach dem Abi ihren Rucksack gepackt haben und als "Selbstfindungstrip" den J-Weg gelaufen sind. Teilweise mehr als 2000 KM zu Fuß! 

In den Herbergen gab es damals sogar noch Platz zum Übernachten. Heute laufen die Pilgerer früh um 03.00 Uhr los, damit sie mittags um 12.00 Uhr in der Herberge sind um einen Schlafplatz zu bekommen!

Ha.-Pe. hat die Geschichte aschön und lustig erzählt, aber ne Hype den er ausgelöst hat, finde ich zum Kot***


----------



## rothrunner (21. Dezember 2007)

Wir Evangelischen beten keinen Rosenkranz.......

Das war ein reiner Abenteuertrip, Land und Leute kennenlernen.
Wenn möglich keine Pilgerer stören. Bei einem rechzeitigen, freundlichen "Bon Camino" war das auch kein Problem!

Die Städte haben wir mit dem Womo umfahren. Soweit ich mich erinnere 10.000 HM auf 780 Km Wegstrecke. Das Interessante waren die Temperaturen, die Wegbeschaffenheit, der Aufstieg zum "Cebreiro" mit einem Temperatursturz von 40 auf 10 Grad, geile Abfahrt, tolle Begegnungen, super Landschaften, das beeindruckende Ziel "Santiago de Compostella", usw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motocykl (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich plane ebenfalls Ende Mai Santiago mit dem MTB zu besuchen. Startpunkt soll Bilbao sein die aus Hamburg mit Air Berlin angeflogen wird. Von dort geht's während 2 Wochen in Richtung Santiago. Die reine Pilgerstrecke soll nur ca. 30% der Route betragen. Es gibt recht schöne Abstecher wie z.B. Picos de Europa die bei der Gelegenheit unbedingt unter die Räder genommen werden müssen.
Habe die ganze Route schon geplant und falls Interesse besteht kann ich die GPS-Daten übermitteln.


----------



## chris29 (22. Dezember 2007)

motocykl schrieb:


> Ich plane ebenfalls Ende Mai Santiago mit dem MTB zu besuchen. Startpunkt soll Bilbao sein die aus Hamburg mit Air Berlin angeflogen wird. Von dort geht's während 2 Wochen in Richtung Santiago. Die reine Pilgerstrecke soll nur ca. 30% der Route betragen. Es gibt recht schöne Abstecher wie z.B. Picos de Europa die bei der Gelegenheit unbedingt unter die Räder genommen werden müssen.
> Habe die ganze Route schon geplant und falls Interesse besteht kann ich die GPS-Daten übermitteln.



Hallo!
Ich hätte Interesse an den GPS Daten
Hab vor das im nächsten Herbst zu machen, will allerdings ganz allein unterwegs sein, hat das jemand von euch schon gemacht? Oder seid Ihr immer zu mehreren gefahren?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (23. Dezember 2007)

Mal eine "dumme" Frage: Muss man bei der MTB-Variante des Jacobswegs (wie er in der aktuellen MountainBike beschrieben war) sein Gepäck selbst mitnehmen (Stichwort: Busse, Selbsterfahrung, Anstrengung, etc.) oder gibt es das auch schon als "sportliche" Tour zum Frühjahrsauftakt organisiert mit Gepäcktransport und Hotellunterkünfte, sodass man sich rein aufs Fahren und die Landschaft konzentrieren kann (zum Formaufbau am Jahresanfang ohne göttlich-/religiösen Hintergedanken). Kennt jemand entsprechende Veranstalter?


----------



## scottiee (23. Dezember 2007)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Mal eine "dumme" Frage: Muss man bei der MTB-Variante des Jacobswegs (wie er in der aktuellen MountainBike beschrieben war) sein Gepäck selbst mitnehmen (Stichwort: Busse, Selbsterfahrung, Anstrengung, etc.) oder gibt es das auch schon als "sportliche" Tour zum Frühjahrsauftakt organisiert mit Gepäcktransport und Hotellunterkünfte, sodass man sich rein aufs Fahren und die Landschaft konzentrieren kann (zum Formaufbau am Jahresanfang ohne göttlich-/religiösen Hintergedanken). Kennt jemand entsprechende Veranstalter?



warum fragst du nicht "Mountain Bike"?


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich ist der Jakobsweg ein Weg zum Wandern. Highlights gibt es für das Mountain Bike wenig und wird, wie schon erwähnt wurde, auch nicht so gerne dort gesehen.


----------



## motocykl (23. Dezember 2007)

Eine organisierte Tour kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage. Den Weg sollte man m.E. alleine absolvieren. Da ich nicht unbedingt alles im Rucksack schleppen will, werde ich mir einen leichten Gepäckträger montieren und zwei leichte Taschen mitnehmen. Meine Cube wird damit bestimmt nicht begeistert sein, aber es wird wohl bequemer 2 Wochen ohne Rucksack zu fahren . 
Bei den Unterkünften werde ich zwischen Refugios, Hotels und einer oder anderen Nacht unter freiem Himmel wählen.
Auf der Pilgerroute gibts genug Unterkünfte und Ende Mai darf es dort nicht zu voll werden. Die Pilgersaison beginnt etwas später.  

Es gibt bestimmt ganze Menge von organisierten MTB-Touren, die sind einfach bei Google zu finden. Ich würde aber von der Teilnahme bei solcher Veranstaltung insbesondere auf dem Jakobsweg, wo die Route sehr gut ausgeschildert ist, abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msmaier (11. Januar 2008)

Hi, 
will das ganze auch Ende Mai/Anfang Juni mit 2 Kumpels evtl. von Pamplona aus in Angiff nehmen
unter dem Link unten stehen Streckenplan mit Angabe der Höhenmeter auf den einzelnen Etappen.

http://mitglied.lycos.de/radpilger_jakobus/

Gruß

marabui


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Januar 2008)

Soooo überlaufen, wie mancher hier schreibt, ist der Jakobsweg jetzt auch wieder nicht.
Nur die letzten 120km sind sehr gut besucht, da diese für die Urkunde in Compostela notwendig
sind.
Dort sind dann die Herbergen auch schon gegen Mittag von den "Nachtpilgern" ausgebucht, 
wie rothrunner ganz richtig bemerkte. Aber es gibt genügend günstige Hotels als
Alternative.
Einen Veranstalter würde ich auf keinen Fall in Erwägung ziehen, da dieser den eigentlichen
Reiz der Strecke nimmt.

Viel Spass auf dem Weg

Monsterwade


----------



## heliuscc (22. Januar 2008)

> Zitat von *rothrunner*
> 
> Also 2003 war da noch nix überlaufen! Auch die letzten Kilometer konnten wir problemlos fahren- ohne Konflikte mit "Fußpilgerern"!




Ich kann deine Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. Wir waren auch 2003 an Pfingsten auf dem Jakobsweg mit dem Bike unterwegs. Ausgangspunkt war für uns der Somport-Pass.
Wir haben auch teilweise in Herbergen übernachtet und immer ein Schlafplatz bekommen.


----------



## spezi light (23. Januar 2008)

vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber was kostet ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit im Schnitt aufm Jakobsweg?
greets
Alex


----------



## fuchs59 (26. Januar 2008)

motocykl schrieb:


> Eine organisierte Tour kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage. Den Weg sollte man m.E. alleine absolvieren. Da ich nicht unbedingt alles im Rucksack schleppen will, werde ich mir einen leichten Gepäckträger montieren und zwei leichte Taschen mitnehmen. Meine Cube wird damit bestimmt nicht begeistert sein, aber es wird wohl bequemer 2 Wochen ohne Rucksack zu fahren .



Hallo,

wenn auch sehr spät, aber dazu möchte ich folgendes schreiben:
Wir (2. Per.) sind im Septemper 2007 den Jakobsweg mit dem MTB gefahren.
Unser Gepäck (ca. 9 kg) hatten wir im Rucksack und sind OHNE Gepäckträger
gefahren. Wenn Du den "Weg" und nicht die Straße fahren möchtest, würde
ich mir das noch einmal überlegen!

Gruß, fuchs


----------



## fuchs59 (26. Januar 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der Jakobsweg ein Weg zum Wandern. Highlights gibt es für das Mountain Bike wenig und wird, wie schon erwähnt wurde, auch nicht so gerne dort gesehen.



Hallo,

wenn auch sehr spät, aber auch dazu möchte ich folgendes schreiben:

Das möchte ich so nicht unbeantwortet stehen lassen!
Den Jakobsweg kann man(n) laut Pilgerausweis:

1. Zu Fuß
2. Mit dem Rad
3. Mit dem Pferd  

zurücklegen! Wir hatten keine Probleme mit "Fußpilgern" unterwegs!
Man sollte sich nur rechtzeitig bemerkbar machen, da der eine
oder andere unterwegs in Gedanken vertieft betet!  

Und keine Highlights!! Das kann ich NICHT bestätigen.  

Gruß, fuchs


----------



## fuchs59 (26. Januar 2008)

spezi light schrieb:


> vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber was kostet ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit im Schnitt aufm Jakobsweg?
> greets
> Alex



Hallo,

die Herbergen kosten 4-5 Euro pro Nacht!

Gruß, fuchs


----------



## jedinightmare (30. Januar 2008)

Also langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Wer von Euch fährt denn dieses Jahr (und wann)? Wäre doch nicht schlecht, wenn man sich unterwegs treffen könnte - man muss ja nicht notwendigerweise zusammen fahren, aber gegen einen lustigen Abend hat wohl niemand was einzuwenden.
Hier übrigens zwei sehr geile Links. Der hier entspricht der Route nach genau dem, was ich geplant habe:

http://www.rad-reise-service.de/tour583.html

und der hier ist eigentlich für jeden Biker zu empfehlen:

http://home.arcor.de/benjamin.althaus/caminoindex.html?jakobsweg.html

Lohnt sich!


----------



## jedinightmare (11. Februar 2008)

Und nu?


----------



## motocykl (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,

wir starten am 24.05. von Bilbao in Richtung Santiago. Es geht aber nicht  immer direkt über den Jakobsweg. Es sind Abstecher in die Picos und südlich von Burgos vorgesehen. Wir planen nach ca. 1100 km am 5. bzw. 6.06 Santiago zu erreichen.

Grüsse aus HH

Gregor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomad1701 (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wir machen uns auf den Jakobsweg vom 05.05.08 bis 16.05.08

Nicht zu Fuß, nicht mit dem Pferd, mit dem MTB !!!   

Von Pamplona bis nach Santiago de Compostella, kein Stress, sondern 
was von der Gegend sehen, und davon (Gegend) sollte die ja da genügend haben.  

Vielleicht sieht man sich !!!


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Februar 2008)

Wie kommt Ihr nach Pamplona? Fliegen und den Rest mit der Bahn?


----------



## Nomad1701 (15. Februar 2008)

Von 
DÃ¼sseldorf > Madrid(Barajas) > Pamplona
und zurÃ¼ck 
Santiago de Compostela > Madrid (Barajas) > DÃ¼sseldorf

Gesamtbetrag 488,34 â¬ plus 50>60Euro pro Bike bei Iberia fÃ¼r 2.Personen

( wichtig SportgepÃ¤ck kann man NICHT Ã¼bers Internet buchen !! )

Ankommen in Pamplona, und eine Nacht in einem Hotel nahe dem Flugplatz Ã¼bernachten. 
Dann hat man Zeit, nochmal darÃ¼ber nachzudenken (wasmaneigendlichhiermacht)  
Die Bikes zusammenschrauben, und am nÃ¤chsten Tag geht es dann los. 

_________________________
Wir labern nicht. Wir Machen!

GruÃ aus NRW


----------



## jedinightmare (9. März 2008)

Wir werden wohl Juli/August fahren. Hat da jemand Temperatur-Erfahrungen? Wie heiß wirds in der Zeit auf dem Weg?


----------



## Schwabe (10. März 2008)

Bin ab dem 3. August Unterwegs von Burgos ab


----------



## Monsterwade (10. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl Juli/August fahren. Hat da jemand Temperatur-Erfahrungen? Wie heiß wirds in der Zeit auf dem Weg?


Durch den Wind, der permanent weht, ist es rechte 
erträglich, solange man fährt. Also nie anhalten ;-)
Habe an manchen Tagen bis zu 6 Liter beim Radeln
konsumiert. Auf manchen Etappen ist die Getränke-
versorgung sehr mager und selbst die permanent
mitgeführten 2 Liter waren zu wenig.

Die Nächte sind teilweise schweisstreibender als die
zurückgelegte Tagesetappe. Zimmer wenn möglich 
immer mit Ventilator wählen.


----------



## fuchs59 (12. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl Juli/August fahren. Hat da jemand Temperatur-Erfahrungen? Wie heiß wirds in der Zeit auf dem Weg?



Wie Monsterwade auch schon schrieb, ist es im August SEHR heiß.
Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, lieber im September fahren. Da sind
auch nicht sooo viele Wanderer unterwegs.

Gruß, fuchs59


----------



## DJL (13. März 2008)

Moin Moin
Wir planen eine Tour von Biarritz nach Santiago Anfang Mai und ich suche noch nach ein paar nützlichen Tipps besonders über das nötige Kartenmaterial. Unterkünfte sind offensichtlich kein Problem, wenn man einen Pilgerausweis hat, oder?  Entspricht die Ausrüstung etwa der für einen Alpen X?


----------



## Monsterwade (13. März 2008)

Der Pilgerausweis ist kein Freibrief für die Übernachtung. Wenn Du in den
ausgeschriebenen Pilgerherbergen übernachten willst, musst Du sehr früh
am Tag Dich um ein Bett kümmern. Besonders in der Hauptsaison. Ansonsten
gibt es massig günstige (20-50E) Alternativen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (20. April 2008)

By the way: Habt Ihr eigentlich mitbekommen, dass H. Kerkeling knappe 6 Millionen Euro mit seinem Buch verdient hat??? Ich glaube, ich fange im September auch das Schreiben an


----------



## sackletti (24. April 2008)

werde jetzt dann auch den jakobsweg in angriff nehmen, flug ist gebucht und der karton fürs rad steht auch schon bereit.

abflug am 15.05 von münchen über paris nach lourdes. von dort über den somport pass über die pyrenäen und bis santiago, weiter nach finisterre und wieder zurück nach santiago. rückflug am 03.06. über palma nach münchen. dürften geschätzte 1500 km und an die 8000 hm verteilt auf 19 tage werden. flug kostet hin mit airberlin und airfrance sowie zurück mit air berlin rund 180,- plus ca. 60,- fürs rad.

mal ein paar fragen an die die schon gefahren sind: monsterwade, heliuscc, fuchs59,...:

- zur strecke: seid ihr soweit es ging den fußweg gefahren oder diesen ominösen jakobs-radweg der anscheinend gar nicht wirklich existiert, außer im bikeline führer? in den büchern vom stein-verlag werden viele sachen als unfahrbar beschrieben, aber ich denke mal für die meisten wanderer gelten alle trails über s1 als unfahrbar. und gerade dass ist der punkt: möchte schon fast ausschließlich den fußweg fahren, sonst kann ich auch mit dem trekkingrad oder dem hardtail fahren und brauch dann keien rucksack auf dem rücken.

- zum radtransport: zum hinflug verpacke ich das rad im karton, beim rückflug besteht angeblich die möglichkeit am flughafen in santiago kartons zu bekommen, weiß da wer was genaueres? hab auch schon öfter gehört dass es teilweise kein problem mehr sein soll beim rad einfach die pedale nach innen zu schrauben und den lenker zu drehen. allerdings ist das nichts offizielles von den fluggesellschaften, laut denen muß es verpackt sein.

buen camino, thomas


----------



## pinochio2 (24. April 2008)

Wow, wo habt ihr den Flug her. Der Preis ist ja unglaublich günstig. Habt ihr die Flüge bei Air Berlin oder Air France gebucht.


----------



## sackletti (24. April 2008)

ja, direkt übers internet gebucht. mußt halt die termine immer durchsehen, ist oft so, daß der gleiche flug zu einer anderen uhrzeit oder am nächsten tag gleich über das doppelte kostet.
sportgepäck muß dann telefonisch angemeldet werden!

@monsterwade: hab vorhin schon von dir gelesen, dass es in santiago kartons zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## Majatb (1. Mai 2008)

Frag mal bei Iberia nach, die verkaufen den Karton u.U. für 25 bis 30 Euro. In Madrid machen sie das auf jeden Fall. 

@Nomad: Wenn Ihr schon über Madrid fliegt, schaut, dass Ihr ein oder zwei Tage dort bleibt. Die Sierra de Guadarrama ist ein Traum zum Biken. 

Erhellendes Treten!
Markus


----------



## Monsterwade (8. Mai 2008)

sackletti schrieb:


> @monsterwade: hab vorhin schon von dir gelesen, dass es in santiago kartons zu kaufen gibt...


Ja, in der Abflughalle am Flughafen Santiago gibt es wie mittlerweile fast überall einen dieser Kofferfrischhaltefolienumwickler. Der hat auch Kartons für den Radtransport. Allerdings nicht zu vergleichen mit ein üblichen vom Radversender.

Mehr Info auf meiner WebSite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmut Vogel (8. Mai 2008)

sackletti schrieb:


> - zum radtransport: zum hinflug verpacke ich das rad im karton, beim rückflug besteht angeblich die möglichkeit am flughafen in santiago kartons zu bekommen, weiß da wer was genaueres? hab auch schon öfter gehört dass es teilweise kein problem mehr sein soll beim rad einfach die pedale nach innen zu schrauben und den lenker zu drehen. allerdings ist das nichts offizielles von den fluggesellschaften, laut denen muß es verpackt sein.
> 
> buen camino, thomas



Wir haben unsere Räder letztes Jahr vom Fahrradhändler Velocípedo in Santiago verpacken lassen (ca. 16 , nur Karton 10 )


----------



## sackletti (8. Mai 2008)

danke helmut!

kostet heuer 18,- euros, aber wenn der karton allein am flughafen schon 20-25,- kostet, dann ist das doch ein tolles angebot!


----------



## kdw (8. Juli 2008)

Wir sind letztes Jahr von Pamplona nach Santiago (800,1 km 12.000 hm) auf dem original Pilgerweg, meist über trockene Sandwege mit dem MTB gefahren.
Reisezeit: Ende September
Wetter: Super schön, aber zum teil sehr kalt. (1 Grad in Leon)
Es gab auf keinem Abschnitt überlaufene Strecken. Wir haben mit 3 Personen immer eine Herberge oder eine Pension gefunden.

Kein Pilger, keine Pilgerin hat uns je genervt.

Die "Buswanderer" auf den letzten 150 km schämen sich so arg über sich selbst, dass Niemand sich traut, ein böses Word über die Lippen zu bringen.

Mach es und vergiss die Vorurteile.


----------



## kdw (8. Juli 2008)

In Santiago bei Iberia 20 EUR mit Iberia Ticket.
Ohne Ticket 30 EUR.
Gute Qualität.
Klebeband nicht vergessen. Das gibt es nicht am Flughafen.


----------



## kdw (8. Juli 2008)

Herberge 4 - 6 EUR Spende
Pension 15 - 30 EUR
Hotel 25 - 50 EUR


----------



## motocykl (8. Juli 2008)

Wir sind Ende Mai den Weg aus Bilbao gefahren. 
Insgesamt waren es 950 km und 13000 Hm.
Leider viel Regen gehabt, trotzdem es war eine schöne Resise. 

Vor Burgos sind wir die Via Vierde, eine ehemalige Bahnstrecke durch Sierra le Demanda gefahren die ich sehr empfehlen kann. 

http://www.viasverdes-ffe.com/viasv_htm/vv_demanda.htm

Bei der Fahrradtransporte in Santiago haben wir unsere Fahrräder durch Velocipedo (Link sehe oben) verpacken lassen. Kosten nur 18,- , absolut professionelle und problemlose Abwicklung. Wenn man aber ein bisschen Stress haben will, kann man auf dem Flughafen ein Karton kaufen und selbst das Fahrrad einpacken.


----------



## sackletti (8. Juli 2008)

Dann meld ich mich doch auch mal wieder zu Wort hier!

Bin auch wieder zurück, war von Mitte Mai bis Anfang Juni unterwegs, von Lourdes nach Finisterre und Muxia: 1300 km 21000 hm

Bin anscheinend im gleichen Regen gefahren wie motocykl ;-)

Bin auch ausschließlich auf dem Fußweg gefahren, einfach immer den gelben Pfeilen hinterher und habe es absolut nicht bereut, auch nicht die Strecken am O´Cebreiro wo ein extra Radweg über die Straße ausgeschildert ist.

Die schönsten Strecken mit dem MTB waren die, die mit dem Rad laut Literatur unmöglich sind oder auch nur für geübte Wanderer machbar sind! Also nicht bange machen lassen es geht eigentlich nie über S2-3 hinaus! Auch der berühmt berüchtigte "Camino duro" nach Villafranca besteht aus maximal 200-300 hm Schieben, wäre aber ohne Gepäck sicher fast kpl. fahrbar und ist landschaftlich eine der schönsten Strecken auf dem Camino.

Ich habe außerdem IMMER ein Bett bekommen, sogar Abends um 18 Uhr in Burgos und wurde als Radpilger bei der Bettenvergabe nie benachteiligt, bin aber eh erst immer um 17 bis 18 Uhr in den Herbergen angekommen.
Probleme mit Fußpilgern hatte ich nie, einfach ein freundliches Hola und Buen Camino, und mit gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit vorbei, dann ist das kein Problem!
Allerdings würde ich im Juli/August absolut davon abraten mit dem Rad zu pilgern wenn man wirklich auf dem Camino fahren will da einfach zu viel los ist, sowohl in den Herbergen als auch auf dem Weg selbst!

Mein Tip: Nicht in St. Jean starten, sondern lieber in Lourdes, da hier die Flugverbindung über Paris sehr gut und teilweise auch recht günstig ist und außerdem man die Pyrenäen vor sich hat.
Auf dem Voye des Piemont/Pyrennees über Oloron  und dann Richtung Süden über den Col du Somport und dann über den Camino Aragones nach Jaca, den Abstecher über San Juan de la Plena!!! und dann kommt man bei Puenta la Reina, kurz hinter Pamplona auf den Camino Frances.
Vorteile: weniger Menschen, tolle Landschaft, traumhafte Traíls!

Habe mein Rad bei Velocipedo verpacken lassen, 18,- nach Möglichkeit 1 Tag vorher Bescheid sagen, bietet sich an den Termin auszumachen bevor man nach Finisterre (sehr schöne aber lange Tagesetappe) weiterfährt. Das Taxi zum Flughafen kostet auch noch glaub ich um die 10-15,- Euros, aber dass war es mir Wert!

Ultreia, Thomas


----------



## kdw (10. Juli 2008)

Für die Unentschlossenen ein paar Bilder zum Appetit machen:  http://www.i-wild.de

Habe noch eine Frage zum Biketransport.
Wir haben letztes Mal die Bikes in den Bus (Santiago --> Flughafen) gepackt. Am Flughafen haben wir Kartons von Iberia besorgt und die Bikes eingepackt.

Vorteil:
Man kann einige Gepäckstücke in den Karton packen und hat nur noch ein kleines Handgepäck.

Nachteil:
Stress beim auseinanderbauen und einpacken des Bikes.

Wie habt Ihr das mit dem Verpacken über den Händler gemacht?
Taxi vom Händler zum Flughafen?


----------



## motocykl (11. Juli 2008)

Die Leute von Velocipedo organisieren alles.
Du Lieferst nur das Fahrrad und sagst vom welchen Hotel und wann Du abgeholst werden willst. Die Taxe kommt pünktlich mit dem verpackten Fahrrad und fährt Dich zum Flughafen. Einfacher geht nicht!
Alles pünktlich und preiswert, ich wurde sogar am Sonntag abgeholt, wann das Geschäft geschlossen ist.
Den Stress mit der Fahrt zum Flughafen, Kartonkauf, Auseinanderbauen und Verpacken lohnt überhaupt nicht.
Übrigens, Du kannst auch einige Ausrüstückstücke wie Helm, Schuhe, Jacke usw. mitpacken lassen.


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Juli 2008)

motocykl schrieb:


> Übrigens, Du kannst auch einige Ausrüstückstücke wie Helm, Schuhe, Jacke usw. mitpacken lassen.


Sehen die Fluggesellschaften nicht gerne. Es gilt nur das Rad als Sportgerät, der Rest unterliegt dem allgemeinen Gewichslimit. Wenn kontrolliert wird (was sehr selten der Fall aber mir in Stuttgart schon passiert ist) muss man evtl. umpacken. Und das kann teuer werden.
Dies nur als Hinweis.

Viel Spass auf dem Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kdw (11. Juli 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Sehen die Fluggesellschaften nicht gerne. Es gilt nur das Rad als Sportgerät, der Rest unterliegt dem allgemeinen Gewichslimit.


Danke für den Hinweis. Mache das immer so mit dem Beipacken. Es dürfen aber nicht mehr als 20 kg Gesamtgewicht zusammen kommen.
Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (16. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ich hier schon sehr viel Informatives erfahren habe, mal eine Frage zur Sicherheit: Kann man denn sein Bike gut und - vor allen Dingen - sicher in den Pilgerherbergen abstellen? Ich möchte ja nun nicht unbedingt ein tonnenschweres Schloss mitschleppen - oder am Ende noch den ganzen Weg zu Fuß zurücklegen müssen 
Pilger wurden ja zu allen Zeiten gerne mal ausgenommen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das heute anders ist


----------



## motocykl (16. Juli 2008)

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann man die Frage nicht allgemein beantworten.
Habe auch einen schweren Schloss mitgeschleppt und vor jeder Steigung das Ding verfluchtet. Benutzt wurde er innerhalb von 15 Tage 2-3 mal.

Es gab viele Möglichkeiten das Fahrrad sicher abzustellen (Schuppen, Garage o.ä) und in den kleineren Orten sind "Fahrradliebhaber" mit entsprechendem Werkzeug kaum zu erwarten. 

Trotzdem würde ich was leichteres zum Abschließen als Beruhigung empfehlen.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (16. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ein leichteres Schloss würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, aber ein massives Bügelschloss mitzuschleppen, fände ich nicht so prickelnd. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Erfahrungen zu dem Thema.


----------



## cluso (16. Juli 2008)

Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache.


Aber für einen "Selbstfindungs"trip würde ich alles machen aber nicht den Jakobsweg laufen/fahren.

Es gibt so viele schöne und einsame Fernwanderwege in Europa bei denen man nicht Schlangenlinien fahren muss oder sich gegenseitig auf den Füßen rumdappt. Bei denen man morgens schon in Zeitnot ist um mittags ein Schlafplatz zu kriegen.

Was bewegt einen dazu da"unten" rumzueiern?

Grüße

cluso


----------



## Sam-Berlin (16. Juli 2008)

Ich bin zwar selbst den Weg noch nicht gefahren, kenne aber Nordspanien sehr gut. Und nach allem, was ich hier gelesen habe, denke ich, fahren die meisten die Strecke hier nicht aus religiösen oder selbstfinderischen Motiven. Dazu dürften sich andere Strecken tatsächlich besser eignen. Wobei sich bestimmt trefflich diskutieren lässt, inwieweit sich MTB-Touren zur "Selbstfindung" überhaupt eignen. Dazu müsste man den Begriff erstmal definieren, was u.U. einen eigenen Thread wert wäre.
Was man aber sagen kann, ist, dass es sich um eine kulturhistorisch und landschaftlich sehr spannende Gegend Europas handelt. Ich denke, dass man sich deshalb ausreichend Zeit nehmen sollte, Land und Kultur kennen zu lernen. Möglichst schnell von A nach B zu rasen, fände ich ziemlichen Schwachsinn. Aber selbst dabei soll ja der eine oder andere zu sich selbst finden können


----------



## cluso (16. Juli 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar selbst den Weg noch nicht gefahren, kenne aber Nordspanien sehr gut. Und nach allem, was ich hier gelesen habe, denke ich, fahren die meisten die Strecke hier nicht aus religiösen oder selbstfinderischen Motiven. *Dazu dürften sich andere Strecken tatsächlich besser eignen.* Wobei sich bestimmt trefflich diskutieren lässt, inwieweit sich MTB-Touren zur "Selbstfindung" überhaupt eignen. Dazu müsste man den Begriff erstmal definieren, was u.U. einen eigenen Thread wert wäre.
> *Was man aber sagen kann, ist, dass es sich um eine kulturhistorisch und landschaftlich sehr spannende Gegend Europas handelt. Ich denke, dass man sich deshalb ausreichend Zeit nehmen sollte, Land und Kultur kennen zu lernen.* Möglichst schnell von A nach B zu rasen, fände ich ziemlichen Schwachsinn. Aber selbst dabei soll ja der eine oder andere zu sich selbst finden können



Vollkommen richtig. Mir gehts ja auch nicht um das Thema "Reise"radeln oder Selbstfindung ansich , sondern ob man ausgerechnet dieses überlaufene Ding machen "muss".

Wie du richtig schreibst kulturhistorisch und landschaftlich sehr interessant. Ob man dem Weg dafür 1:1 folgen muss oder sich einfach in der Gegend bewegt ist natürlich eine individuelle Frage. Aber mit dem Bike bist ja flexibler als zu Fuß wenn man mal "weg" will vom eigentlich Pfad. 

In diesem Sinne.

Grüße


----------



## Sam-Berlin (16. Juli 2008)

Natürlich kann man auch eine beliebige andere Strecke in Spanien fahren oder den Jakobsweg mit anderen Strecken kombinieren. Wie Du schon sagst, mit dem Bike ist man da ja flexibler bzw. schneller als zu Fuß.

Vorteil ist beim Jakobsweg natürlich, dass man fast auf eine Karte verzichten kann 

Ich bin selbst mal gespannt, wie voll es ist (geplant für nächstes Frühjahr). Aber seitdem ich vor 10 Jahren in Pamplona studiert habe, wollte ich den Weg immer mal radeln. Aber dann kamen Frau, Kind, Haus....jetzt wird es aber mal Zeit. Nervig natürlich, dass sich da so ein Hype entwickelt hat. Jetzt will sogar meine Mutter den Weg im September laufen...aaah....Ich hoffe, das lässt langsam wieder nach.
Aber wenn's zu voll wird, biege ich auch ganz schnell irgendwo ab. Hauptsache, ich bin irgendwann wieder in Santiago für den Rückflug


----------



## kdw (17. Juli 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache.
> Aber für einen "Selbstfindungs"trip würde ich alles machen aber nicht den Jakobsweg laufen/fahren.
> Es gibt so viele schöne und einsame Fernwanderwege in Europa bei denen man nicht Schlangenlinien fahren muss oder sich gegenseitig auf den Füßen rumdappt. Bei denen man morgens schon in Zeitnot ist um mittags ein Schlafplatz zu kriegen.


Ich denke, es macht sich Niemand unbeliebt, wenn er eine Frage stellt. Ende September 08 sind wir zu zweit den Camino France mit dem Mountainbike gefahren. Aus rein sportlicher Herausforderung und ohne jeden Selbstfindungshintergrund. Religiös sind wir auch nicht. Man könnte uns auch als Speedpilger bezeichnen.

Ehrlich gesagt, waren wir immer wieder froh, mal ein paar Leute getroffen zu haben. 
Da die Fußpilger sehr früh starten, überholt man am frühen Morgen doch eine Menge Pilger. Ab 08:00 wird es ruhiger und ab 09:00 Uhr ist man alleine. Die vielen Menschen verteilen sich durch die ungleichen Schrittgeschwindigkeiten sehr schnell. Santiago ist eine phantastische Stadt mit einem ganz besondern Flair.
Wenn man sich in Santiago auf den großen Platz an der Kathedrale für 1 - 2 Stunden hinsetzt und die eintreffenden Menschen mit Ihren zufriedenen Gesichtern beobacht, wird auch der noch so ungläubige oder sportliche Speedpilger in den Bann des Camino gezogen.

Und genau das ist der Grund, warum wir uns auch wieder dieses Jahr Galizien, den starken Milchkaffee, die verbrannten Crossiant und den Camino reinziehen. 
Noch nie habe ich derart lange Trails, Feldwege und Pfade mit unterschiedlichsten Schwierigkeitsgraden erlebt.

Die anderen tausend Gründe habe ich vergessen, sind aber auch nicht wirklich wichtig.
ps.
Ich schlafe immer in Pensionen oder im Hotel. Die Herbergen sind definitiv nichts für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBee (21. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte nächstes Jahr nach dem Zivi, also ab Mai, den *Jakobsweg* *von Deutschland* *aus *mit dem Fahrrad bestreiten, am liebsten *mit dem Mountainbike*, das ich mir noch kaufen muss. 

Ich habe eine sehr wichtige Frage, da diese Frage für mich bisher unbeantwortet blieb. *
Wie habt ihr das Transportproblem mit dem Mountainbike gelöst?* 

Ich möchte eigentlich nicht total voll gepackt mit Taschen überall auf einem Trekkingrad sitzen und dann sieht's nur noch überladen aus und nicht mehr sportlich. Wisst ihr, was ich meine? 
Ein Fahrradhändler wollte mir einen Anhänger für das Mountainbike andrehen, aber so richtig anfreunden kann ich mich mit der Vorstellung nicht, weil man dann sicher Probleme mit dem Gelände an mancher Stelle haben wird und weil es bestimmt nicht lustig ist, mit dem Anhänger über die Pyrenäen oder andere Berge zu fahren.

Meine beiden Bike-Favoriten sind im Moment das Cube LTD Team und das Cube LTD Race. 
Zu den beiden Bikes habe ich eine Frage bezüglich der Aufrüstungsmöglichkeiten. *Ist es möglich einen stabilen Gepäckträger, einen Dynamo und Schutzbleche anzubauen?

*Dazu möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich an Gepäck sehr wahrscheinlich ein kleines 1-Mann-Zelt dabei haben werde. Was haltet ihr von diesem Rucksack hier? 
Gruß - Max


----------



## kdw (21. Juli 2008)

MaxBee:
Vergiss den Rucksack !
Wenn Du mal 14 Tage mit mehr als 8 - 9 kg auf dem Rücken unterwegs bist, wirst Du mich verstehen. 
Ich selbst bin mit 28 Lieter Deuter Transalp und 8,9 kg Gesamtgewicht unterwegs gewesen.  Zu meinem Erstaunen war ich wohl der einzige "Nurrucksacktraeger". 
Nach dem 3. Tag habe ich 3 - 4 Kg auf den kleinen Topeak Sattelstützentraeger verlagert. Für dieses Jahr habe ich einen Gepäckträger und Ortlieb Taschen besorgt. Ich reise dann ohne Rucksack. So wie es die meisten tun.

Das mit dem Hänger ist kein absurder Gedanke. Ein leichter Einradhänger fährt sich besser als Packtaschen. Ich selbst habe auch so ein Ding von Bob Yak http://www.biker-boarder.de/bob-yak-2008-p-2717.html?cPath=1002_1152_1305_2716
Das Teil ist allemal besser als jeder Rucksack oder Taschen. Das Problem ist der Transport mit dem Flugzeug. Wie bekommt man das Teil ohne Zusatzkosten mit dem Flugzeug transportiert?


Deine beiden CUBE Bikes sind beide geeignet, weil Hardtail für Gepäckträger und ansonsten gute Ausstattung.

Viel Spass bei der Vorbereitung. Das ist dann schon der halbe Weg.


----------



## kdw (21. Juli 2008)

MaxBee schrieb:


> Ich habe eine sehr wichtige Frage, da diese Frage für mich bisher unbeantwortet blieb.
> *Wie habt ihr das Transportproblem mit dem Mountainbike gelöst?*


Siehe weiter oben in diesem Forum.


----------



## motocykl (21. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dieses Jahr mit meinem Cube Reaction nach Santiago unterwegs gewesen. Die MTB von Cube kann ich nur emfehlen.

Anhänger ist absoluter Blödsinn! Da ich keinen Rucksak tragen wollte habe mir einen stabilen und leichten Gepäckträger von Tubus gekauft. Die Montage an Cube Rahmen ist unproblematisch, die Befestigungspunkte am Rahmen sind vorhanden. Dazu zwei leichte Taschen von Ortlieb, hatte kein Zelt nur einen sehr leichten Schlafsack. 
Trotzdem unbedingt das Gepäck auf das Minimum reduzieren! Ich habe mir 10 kg als oberste Grenze gesetzt und es funktionierte alles prima. 
Du werdest bei den langen Steigungen jedes übriges Gramm verfluchten. Mein Kumpel um das Gepäckgewicht zu reduzieren hat sich unterwegs sich von vielen überflüssigen Sachen verabschiedet. 

Schutzbleche sind m.E. völlig überflüssig. Ich hatte nur ein aus Kunststoff vorne mitgenommen. Das Wetter im Mai dieses Jahres war sehr schlecht  und das Ding hat sich leider bezahlt gemacht. Sonst sind die Schutzbleche nur ein überflüssiges und zusätzliches Gewicht und passen zu dem MTB überhaupt nicht.

Auf die Beleuchtung habe ich verzichtet da ich bei der Dunkelheit nicht gefahren bin. Habe auch kein MTB mit solcher Ausrüstung unterwegs gesehen.

Den Zelt würde ich ebenfalls abraten. Im Mai gibt's überhaupt keine Probleme bei den Refugios ein Platz zu bekommen. Die kosten um 4 - 7  pro Übernachtung . Du sparrst am Gewicht und hast viel mehr "Luxus".  
Wildes Zelten in Spanien - eher schwierig und die Campingplätze gibt's auch nicht umsonst.

Die Empfehlung von mir: kein Zelt, keine Schutzbleche, keine Beleuchtung, kein Rucksag und max. 10 kg Gepäck - so ist viel mehr Spaß bei der Reise garantiert.


----------



## MaxBee (21. Juli 2008)

Hm, ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt wegen euren Antworten und überlege, was ich am besten tun soll. 
Auf dem Gepäckträger wollte ich in so einer Gepäckträgertasche dann das Zelt, den Schlafsack und noch kleinere Gegenstände wie Karte oder so unterbringen. 
Da ich das ganze jetzt nicht vor mir habe, kann ich leider auch nicht ausprobieren, wieviel ich in die Tasche kriege.

Ein Schutzblech werde ich schon versuchen, an das Fahrrad zu bekommen, weil im Mai bzw. Juni bestimmt noch nicht Trockenzeit ist und es sicherlich nicht spaßig ist, die Matsche ins Gesicht zu kriegen. Auf Beleuchtung kann man eventuell echt verzichten, weil ich eh nicht vorhatte, im Dunkeln zu fahren. 
Das Zelt wollte ich mitnehmen, weil ich halt von Deutschland aus fahren will und nicht jeden Tag 7 für's Übernachten ausgeben möchte. Das wird mir dann auf Dauer zu teuer, weil ich ja noch nicht im Berufsleben bin und auch kein festes Einkommen habe. Ihr versteht bestimmt, was ich meine und könnt es hoffentlich auch nachvollziehen.

Natürlich achte ich auf das Maximalgewicht von 9 bis 10 Kilo und werde auch nur das nötigste einpacken. Wegen dem Zelten wollte ich noch sagen, dass ich gehört habe, dass es in Frankreich beispielsweise erlaubt ist, wild zu zelten. Stimmt das bzw. hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß - Max


----------



## motocykl (21. Juli 2008)

So sah die Ivorx meines Kumpels mit der Fewlgenbremse bei der Fahrt auf lehmigem Untergrund aus. Wenn Du Pech hast und auf solchem Untergrund beim Regen fahren muss, bist Du mit den fest montierten Schutzblechen erledigt. Um überhaupt Dein Fahrrad bewegen zu können muss Du die Dinge demontieren.
Wenn schnon, nimm die Kunststof-Schutzbleche wie auf dem Bild. Die lassen sich einfach demontieren und es passt ganze Menge Lehm darunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBee (21. Juli 2008)

@motocykl: Ohje, das sieht ja richtig schlimm aus auf dem Foto. Mit fest montierten Schutzblechen hat man da echt ein Problem. 

Bis jetzt habe ich ja noch Glück, was meine Planungen betrifft, dass die ganzen Teile wie Gepäckträger und Schutzblech an das Fahrrad passen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch schnell das Geld zusammen haben und dann das Fahrrad kaufen, weil ich schon ahne, dass es in meiner Größe (18 Zoll) in der blau-weißen Lackierung nicht mehr erhältlich sein wird.  Naja, noch ist nichts verloren und bisher laufen die Planungen ja ganz gut.
Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich meine Eltern noch von der Tour begeistern muss, weil letztens hielten sie mich eher für bekloppt.


----------



## kdw (21. Juli 2008)

MaxBee schrieb:


> Hm, ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt wegen euren Antworten und überlege, was ich am besten tun soll.


Motocykl hat recht !
kein Zelt, keine Schutzbleche, keine Beleuchtung, kein Rucksag und max. 10 kg Gepäck.


----------



## MaxBee (22. Juli 2008)

> Motocykl hat recht !
> kein Zelt, keine Schutzbleche, keine Beleuchtung, kein Rucksag und max. 10 kg Gepäck.



Aber was ist denn daran so schlimm, wenigstens die abnehmbaren Schutzbleche dran zu haben? Das mit der Beleuchtung kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, weil man ja nicht unbedingt nachts fahren muss, aber was spricht denn richtig dagegen? Wo soll ich denn alles verstauen, wenn ich noch nicht mal so kleine Dinge wie Wertsachen und Verpflegung in einem Rucksack haben soll? Das soll vom Volumen alles in die Gepäckträgertaschen passen?


----------



## MaxBee (22. Juli 2008)

Mal eine andere Frage, vor allem an diejenigen, die die solch eine lange Strecke schonmal gefahren sind. 
* Mit wievielen Tagen reiner Fahrzeit sollte man rechnen? *Ich habe ausgerechnet, dass die Strecke etwa 2.400km lang ist. Wenn man jeden Tag 75km fahren würde, wäre man nach 32 Tagen am Ziel. *Wieviele Ruhetage und in welchem Rythmus sollte man diese dann nehmen?*


----------



## sackletti (23. Juli 2008)

Also was jetzt wirklich gegen einen leichten Rucksack spricht weiß ich auch nicht!???

War ja sebst wie Du oben irgendwo nachlesen kannst unterwegs, 1300 km 21000hm in 17 Fahrtagen von Lourdes nach Finisterre.

Ich hatte, da ich mit dem Fully unterwegs war, was ich nur ausdrücklich empfehlen kann, einen Topeak Sattelstützengepäckträger ohne Seitentaschen, sondern mit einem Ortlieb-Packsack drauf mit ca. 4 kg und auf dem Rücken einen Rucksack mit ca. 4-5 kg (je nach Proviantbeladung).
Diese Kombi hat sich für mich als sehr tauglich erwiesen, da das Rad noch gut tragbar war, was ich auch ausgiebig nutzte und auf schmalen Trails nicht irgendwelche Satteltaschen seitlich anstanden. Sitzprobleme hatte ich bei diesem Rucksackgewicht auch keine.

Meine Tagesetappen lagen zwischen 40 und 107 km allerdings bei meist regenerischem Wetter und zwischen 500 und 2200 hm, wobei der längste Tag auch der mit den meisten Höhenmetern war.

Ich bin immer 2-3 Tage lang gefahren und habe dann einen relativ kurzen "Ruhetag" eingelegt.

Schutzbleche, also hoch angebrachte sind sicher kein Nachteil, sieht man nicht immer aus wie ein Erdferkel, vor allem wenn man das Ganze auch ein wenig "touristisch" machen will. Hinten hast eh nen Gepäckträger der zumindest in meinem Fall perfekt als Spritzschutz agierte.

Ich bezweifele allerdings, wenn Du Fußweg fahren willst, dass Du mit 2400 km hinkommst. Ist aber auf den ganzen Weg eh ziemlich heftig dem Fußweg zu folgen. Kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass irgendwann ALLE die zu meiner Zeit unterwegs waren auf die Strasse ausgewichen sind um Kilometer zu machen.
Sogar die traumhaften Downhills in den Pyrenäen, vom Somport oder über San Juan de la Plena und vom Cruz de Ferro sowie vom O'Cebreiro liesen die MTB'er die ich traf einer zügigen Teerabfahrt zuliebe links liegen
Allerdings waren die auch alle mit Seitentaschen ohne Rucksack unterwegs und da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es mit 10-15 kg Gepäck am Bike kein Zuckerschlecken ist irgenwelche teils technischen Trails runterzufahren!

Zum Licht: Stirnlampe wirst eh mitnehmen denk ich, die reicht als Notbeleuchtung vorn, und für hinten hatte ich für den Fall des Falles einen Rückstrahler montiert. Hier ist natürlich ein Rucksack mit leuchtend gelber Regenhülle (deuter Translpine) von Vorteil, die ich grundsätzlich bei Strassenstücken drübergestülpt habe.

Zum Zelt: In Spanien ist das Zelt wirklich überflüssig, da man erstens nicht wild campen darf glaub ich und zweitens die Herbergen teils echt günstig sind, aber 15,- euro pro Tag mußt Du mindestens einrechnen, eher 20-25,- incl. Essen wenn Du nicht absolut minimalistisch leben willst. In der Schweiz und in Frankreich sieht das etwas anders aus, vor allem die Schweiz ist recht teuer und ich weiß auch nicht wie es da mit Herbergen ausschaut.


----------



## MaxBee (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab derzeit wieder ein Problem wegen dem Rad, weil ich nicht so genau weiß, welches ich nehmen soll und auch nicht zuviel ausgeben möchte. Das Cube LTD Race ist leider vergriffen und das Reaction wollte mir der Verkäufer für 1.300 andrehen. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich nicht vielleicht das Cube LTD Team nehme und die Teile, die deutlich schlechter sind, als die vom Reaction (der Unterschied zum Race besteht ja nur in der Gabel) eventuell austausche. Aber lohnt sich das?
Wie gesagt muss ein Gepäckträger auf jeden Fall noch mit drauf!
Etwas problematisch finde ich derzeit die Tatsache, dass du meinst, dass ich täglich mit Ausgaben von 15-25 rechnen muss. Das ist derzeit eine kleine Katastrophe, da ich mit 7 Herberge und 7 Verpflegung pro Tag gerechnet habe.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juli 2008)

 7,- Verpflegung am Tag bei sportlicher Tätigkeit?!? 
Ich würde verhungern.
Die Materialfrage würde ich jetzt nicht anfangen und ich würde das Rad auch nicht umbauen, denn die "deutlich schlechteren" Teile würde ich bei knappen Budget einfach günstiger nehmen und event. später darüber nachdenken ob ich da was umrüsten will. 
Es ist keine Schande ein günstigeres Fahrrad zu nehmen und ich glaube in dieser Klasse sprechen wir von ca. 0,5 kg mehr oder weniger.
Also ich bin ja kein Canyon oder Rose Fan, aber wenn es so knapp im Börserl ist, würde ich mir da ein Radl bei denen auch ansehen. Lieber spar ich einen  100,- am Bike, als am Essen. Ich persönlich würde überall sparen nur nicht an meiner Lebensqualität und da steht Essen ganz oben. Lebe wie ein Franzose!


----------



## MaxBee (23. Juli 2008)

Im Moment werde ich wohl das *Cube LTD Team* kaufen und an der Ausstattung nichts großartig änden, außer den Gepäckträger, bequemere Lenkergriffe und einen bequemeren Sattel drau zu packen. 
Für rein sportliche Einsätze kann man dann ja immer noch den sportlicheren Sattel wieder drauf setzen.

Wenn ich dann tatsächlich das Zelt weglasse, spare ich ja auf jeden Fall wieder mindestens 100, wodurch die höheren Ausgaben für die Verpflegung wieder gemildert werden.

Knapp bei Kasse bin ich eigentlich nicht, aber im Moment plane ich mit Gesamtausgaben um die 2.000 für die Tour, weil ich das Bike ja noch kaufen muss und von den 5.700 Zivilohn möchte ich natürlich noch einen großen Teil für das Studium im Anschluss behalten. 
Derzeit überlege ich, ob ich einen 400-Job nebenbei noch geregelt kriege, um die Tour komplett mit diesem Geld bezahlen zu können. 
Nur leider fällt mir im Moment kein geeigneter Minijob für den passenden Zeitraum (Werktags erst ab 17 Uhr und Wochenende keine zeitl. Einschränkungen) ein!

Nochmal eine Frage zum Team! Das Team besitzt ja Scheibenbremsen und so wie ich es verstanden habe, sind die weitaus empfindlicher und wenn die kaputt gehen auf der Tour, hat man ein ernstes Problem wegen Ersatzteilen. *Für wie wahrscheinlich hält ihr denn die Gefahr, dass die Bremsen während der Tour (ich fahre ja wohl überwiegend auf Wanderwegen bzw. auch mal Asphalt) den Geist aufgeben und kaputt gehen?*


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juli 2008)

Bike einfahren und danach auf die Reise gehen wenn alles passt. Dass die Bremsen nach dem Einfahren von "selber" kaputt werden: 0,01%.
Die Dinger hört man mittlerweile nicht einmal mehr die höchsten Berge hinunter singen. Bei normaler Benutzung wird da nichts hin. Wenn es blöd umfällt und beschissen aufschlägt ja, dann schon, aber ein bisserl aufpassen wird schon machbar sein. Tragischer wäre es im Flugzeug oder bei einem Transport, wo den Transporteuren alles egal ist. Nur das hast du eh nicht vor. Bei solchen Pfeifen kann alles hin werden.
So ne Rentnerstrecke beeindruckt die Bremsen nicht sonderlich. Ich habe zwar keine Scheibenbremsen, aber mein Freund hat vorn eine 180-er Scheibe, ist ein 90 Kilo Schweinebär (so wie ich )  wir fahren die Woche so um die 4500 hm und der hat seit 1500 km kein Problem. 
... wenn es dieses Rad ist, dann sehe ich die angeblich schwachen Teile nicht.


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Juli 2008)

kdw schrieb:


> MaxBee:
> Vergiss den Rucksack ! Das mit dem Hänger ist kein absurder Gedanke.



Mountainbike und Hänger  Da kann ich doch gleich ein ATB nehmen und das hat einen Gepäckträger fürs Gepäck )

Wenn schon Mountainbike, dann nur mit Rucksack. 
Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846 
Der weiss wie´s geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBee (23. Juli 2008)

> Wenn schon Mountainbike, dann nur mit Rucksack.
> Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846
> Der weiss wie´s geht



Wow, das ist echt eine heftige Strecke, die der fährt! Respekt!

Ich bin heute das Cube Team mal probegefahren und fand das Fahrrad schon ziemlich heiß! Was mir nicht gefallen hat, war, dass ich das Gefühl hatte, dass die Bremsen leicht schleifen.
Der Verkäufer hat mir dann noch ein Alternativfahrrad gezeigt, was mich ziemlich beeindruckt hat und ganz schön abging. Es war das Bulls Copperhead 3 (war auf jeden Fall orange!).
Welches findet ihr besser? Copperhead oder LTD Team?

Gruß - Max


----------



## sackletti (23. Juli 2008)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> So ne Rentnerstrecke beeindruckt die Bremsen nicht sonderlich.



...also ich hab heuer auf dem camino 2 sätze bremsbeläge verschlissen...

hat aber auch drei wochen fast nur geregnet...

ansonsten nimm scheibenbremse! bei dem schlamm den ich hatte wären bei felgenbremsen vermutlich sogar die felgen durchgewesen...

also ich persönlich würde auf jeden fall zum cube greifen, allein schon wegen der scheibenbremse!


----------



## MaxBee (23. Juli 2008)

Hm, mir wurde halt zu dem Copperhead geraten, weil dieses halt keine Scheibenbremsen hat und falls diese während der Tour kaputt gehen, _man nicht unbedingt Ersatzteile findet bzw. man dann tief in die Tasche greifen muss_. 
Ich hab eh noch nicht so ganz verstanden, was da eigentlich kaputt sein soll, weil der Verkäufer von einem "Ei" im Reifen sprach und irgendwie käme dann die Scheibenbremse negativ ins Spiel. 
* Weiß jemand, was der Verkäufer meinte und kann mir das vielleicht nochmal erklären?*

Ich habe mal hier noch einen Vergleich der Ausstattung zwischen dem Team und dem Copperhead gemacht.

*         Name*   Cube LTD Team       
* Rahmen*   Alu Superlite 7005 double butted, RFR-Geometry       
* Farbe   *milky-orange       
* Gabel*   Rock Shox Recon SL, 80mm, PopLoc, Turnkey       
* Steuersatz   *Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert       
* Vorbau   *Easton EA30       
* Lenker   *Easton EA30       
* Schaltwerk   *Shimano Deore XT Shadow       
* Umwerfer* Shimano Deore LX       
*Schalthebel   *Shimano Deore Rapidfire-Plus       
*Bremse   *Formula Oro K18, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)       
*Kurbel   *Shimano M532, 44x32x22Z., 175mm       
*Kassette   *Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-fach       
*Kette   *Shimano HG53       
*Felgen *Alex EN24       
*Naben   *Shimano Disc M525       
*Vorderreifen   *Nobby Nic       
*Hinterreifen   *Racing Ralph       
*Pedale   *Fasten Alu       
*Sattel *Scape Active 4       
*Sattelstütze   *Easton EA30       
*Gewicht   *12,4kg       
*Gesamtpreis   *999,00 

*Name   *Bulls   Copperhead 3
*Rahmen   *7005 Aluminium, triple butted       Größe
*Farbe   *orange       
*Gabel   *Rock Shox, Recon 351 Air, 100 mm, poplock remote lockout       
*Steuersatz   *?       
*Vorbau   *FSA, ST-OS-190LX       
*Lenker   *FSA, HB-XC-282A-OS       
*Schaltwerk   *Shimano, Deore XT, 27-speed, shadow,       
*Umwerfer   *Shimano, Deore XT, FD-M770       
*Schalthebel   *Shimano, Deore XT, SL-M770       
*Bremse   *Magura, HS33 EVO2       
*Kurbel   *Shimano, Deore XT, 44/32/22T, FC-M770       
*Kassette   *Shimano, 11-34T, CS-HG50-9       
*Kette   *Shimano HG53       
*Felgen *Mavic, XM-117 Disc       
*Naben   *Shimano, Deore XT, FH/HB-M770       
*Vorderreifen   *Nobby Nic       
*Hinterreifen   *Racing Ralph       
*Pedale   *Wellgo       
*Sattel *Bulls, Light, VL-1184       
*Sattelstütze   *FSA, SP-SL-280       
*Gewicht   *11,7 kg       
*Gesamtpreis   *999,00 


----------



## sackletti (24. Juli 2008)

hmm, wir driften hier ganz schön ins thema kaufberatung ab würd ich sagen

trotzdem: von den komponenten her, insbesondere kurbel und naben ist das bulls definitiv wertiger!
aber wieso felgenbremse v-brake kann ich bei leichtbau-hardtails verstehen, aber hs33 bietet hier nur die nachteile der angeblichen "anfälligkeit" von hydrauliksystemen und zugleich der schmutzanfälligkeit von felgenbremsen! also wenn felge dann v-brake!

nimm doch einfach das "copperhead3 DISC"! auch für 999,- euronen, mit magura julie. für die julie bekommst du übrigens im gegensatz zur hs33, oder in meinem fall marta, in spanien problemlos ersatzteile

also ein ei im rad hast höchstens nach nem crash oder wenns schlecht zentriert ist, und sogar dann hast mit der scheibenbremse vorteile

TIP: auf jeden fall vor der tour nochmal die räder von jemandem zentrieren lassen der das ordentlich macht, und insbesondere auch auf hohe und gleichmässige speichenspannung achtet indem er diese mit dem tensiometer mißt, sonst sind speichenbrüche auf deiner tour vorprogrammiert!!!

FAZIT: "bulls copperhead3 disc" für mich gar keine frage. die julie ist eine sorglos-bremse und noch dazu ist hier ne reba verbaut die um klassen besser ist als die recon!

thomas


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ich eine HS33 habe, tust das Ding nicht schlecht bewerten, wenn du es nicht kennen tust. Mit der HS33 hatte ich weniger Probleme als mit normalen V-Brakes. Das Bremsgefühl ist komplett anders. Dass ich unter der Fahrt die Bremse verstellen kann, ist für mich ein riesen Vorteil. Insbesondere bei langen Abfahrten kann ich das Ding unter der Fahrt weicher oder härter machen und alleine das macht bei mir einen Harten. ;-)


----------



## sackletti (24. Juli 2008)

habs ja nicht schlecht bewerten "getan"

kenne die hs33, keine angst! allerdings sehe ich in ihr halt keinen wirklichen vorteil, "mehr"! vor ein paar jahren als die scheibenbremsen noch diverse kinderkrankheiten hatten war das schon anders.

inzwischen sind die scheibenbremsen schon so ausgereift, dass ich bei der hs33 keinen vorteil mehr sehe. wenn ich mir scheon eine relativ schwere und verhältnismäßig anfällige hydraulik ans rad schraube, dann als scheibenbremse. einziges argument für ne felgenbremse ist bei mir nur noch gewicht sparen bei leichten xc-bikes.

kunnt ma jetzt wieda zum thema camino zruckkemma?


----------



## MaxBee (24. Juli 2008)

So, ich war heute nochmal Fahrrad testen und nehme das Copperhead 3 Disc! 
Jetzt können wir auch wieder zurück zum Thema Jakobsweg, tut mir Leid für das Abdriften vom eigentlichen Thema, aber das ist ja jetzt geklärt!


----------



## sackletti (25. Juli 2008)

Gratuliere! Ich denke mal da hast keine schlechte Wahl getroffen. Habe erst wieder nem Spezl eine Julie ans Rad geschraubt und er ist hoch zufrieden!

Dann wäre ja schon mal der erste Grundstein für deinen Camino gelegt, bin gespannt wie's weitergeht und wünsche Dir das alles klappt, aber is ja noch ne Weile hin.

Auf jeden Fall kannst beim Hardtail nen stabilen Gepäckträger montieren. Und dann hängts halt davon ab was Du fahren willst, mehr Strasse/Forstweg, dann ohne Rucksack und mit Seitentaschen oder mit Rucksack und Packsack oben auf'm Gepäckträger wennst wirklich auch Trails fahren willst.

Ist eigentlich schon jemand den Camino durch die Schweiz gefahren? Habe da schon teilweise Bilder gesehen die ziemlich alpines Gelände versprachen! Monsterwade???

thomas


----------



## Monsterwade (25. Juli 2008)

Hi Sackletti,

den Camino in der Schweiz kenne ich nur von Kreuzlingen bis Märsetten. Super Landschaft mit tollen Singletrail-Abschnitten. Nur was für´s MTB oder zu Fuss natürlich.

In Märstetten gibt´s eine Pilger-Herberge. An dessen Tür hängt eine Liste, wen man für den Schlüssel kontakieren muss. Die Verantwortlichkeit wechselt wöchentlich.

Tja, das war´s auch schon für die Schweiz. Weiss nur, dass es Richtung Genf geht, um dann rechts weg in die Berge Richtung Frankreich geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (25. Juli 2008)

Sorry, hab noch was gefunden. Allerdings für´s RR:
GPS-Daten von Konstanz bis Santiago (mit MapSource erstellt) als gpx-File
GPS-Daten von Bordeaux bis Santiago (eigene Aufzeichnung) als gpx-file.
Leider sind die Files mit 103 bzw. 197 kB zu gross um sie hier hochzuladen (ist halt Steinzeit nur 60 kB für zip-files zuzulassen).

Bei Interesse PN mit eMail-Adresse an mich.


----------



## MaxBee (25. Juli 2008)

Ich guck mir zur Zeit mal mit GoogleEarth die StreckenverlÃ¤ufe der franzÃ¶sischen Jakobswege an und bin am Ã¼berlegen, ob man nicht den Jakobsweg "offiziel" erst ab Spanien fahren sollte und man sich stattdessen eine schÃ¶ne Route durch Deutschland und Frankreich legt, weil ein Problem ist im Moment auch, dass ich in fast jedem Ort, der auf der Jakobswegroute liegt, keinen Campingplatz oder eine Pilgerherberge finde. Hotels und irgendwelche Einzelzimmer zwischen 20-50â¬ pro Nacht sind auf Dauer einfach nicht mÃ¶glich!
Im Moment tendiere ich eher dazu, den Streckenverlauf durch Frankreich vor allem neu zu verlegen. Allerdings wird sich das wahrscheinlich auch auf eine noch hÃ¶here Kilometeranzahl auswirken!

Nochmal eine Frage zu den Pilgerherbergen. Bisher war die Route "*KÃ¶ln - Schengen*", "*Schengen - VÃ¨zelay*" und *Via Lemovicensis* bis zum *Camino Frances* geplant. Bisher war die Route "KÃ¶ln - Schengen" kein Problem, da die Strecke gut mit CampingplÃ¤tzen bestÃ¼ckt ist. Aber jetzt kommt das Problem, denn entweder gibt es gar keine CampingplÃ¤tze mehr oder es gibt teure Hotels und Herbergen, die nicht bezahlbar sind. 
*WeiÃ jemand von euch, ob es auf den franzÃ¶sischen Jakobswegrouten billige Pilgerherbergen in regelmÃ¤Ãigen AbstÃ¤nden gibt, die pro Nacht (nur Unterkunft, keine Verpflegung) weniger als 10â¬ kosten?
*


----------



## kdw (25. Juli 2008)

MaxBee, es ist kein Problem auf dem Camino france für 10  zu Übernachten. Für Essen musst Du aber schon 15 - 20  rechnen. Du verbrennst pro Tag ca. 5.000 bis 6.000 kcal. Da bracht Du Butter auf die Brote.  Dein Plan mit Start in Spanian ist auch prima. 
Mal ein persönlicher Tip: Denk nicht soviel nach und mach es einfach. Du wirst auf dem Weg die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen. Auch die Diskusion mit Rucksack, Packtaschen, usw. kannst Du getrost ignorieren, weil jeder Biker seine eigene individuelle Belastungsgrenze hat. Mal fährt man 130 km am Tag mal nur 20 km weil man einfach nicht gut drauf ist. So regelt es sich alles ganz von selbst. 60 - 80 km pro Tag bei frühem Start (07:00 Uhr) ist kein Problem.


----------



## sackletti (27. Juli 2008)

in frankreich gibt es meines wissens nach die "gites de etap", wanderherbergen mit selbstversorgung weiß aber nicht wie flächendeckend diese netz aufgebaut ist.

@kdw: hab ich was überlesen, dass maxbee seine reise erst ab spanien plant?
diskussion rucksack/packtaschen ignorieren??? toller tip für jemand der hier nach ratschlägen sucht weil er selbst noch keine großen erfahrungen und damit auch keine persönlichen vorlieben hat!

...bin immer erst so um 9 uhr losgefahren, hat auch funktioniert...

hier mal ein paar links:

http://www.gite-etape.com/

http://www.s-line.de/homepages/jakobsweg/frankreich/lepuy-st-jean.htm

http://www.gites-refuges.com/

ich denke mal die gites de etap sind eine günstige alternative zum zelt. habe mich auf dem camino mit nem holländer unterhalten, der mit zelt unterwegs war (und 18 kg gepäck), der hat auch schon immer mindestens 5-10 euro für den campingplatz bezahlt...hatte aber natürlich damit auch keine 30 oder 40 weiteren personen im zimmer...und keine schnarcher.;-)


----------



## MaxBee (27. Juli 2008)

@sackletti: Danke für die Links! Die machen mir einen ganz guten Eindruck. Werde sie dann mir am Abend nochmal genauer anschauen!

Meine letzte Überlegung war, dass ich den Jakobsweg erst in Spanien beginne und mir eine attraktive Route mit guten und preiswerten Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten durch Deutschland und Frankreich überlege. Also starten würde ich trotzdem in Deutschland, aber den Jakobsweg gibt es erst in Spanien!


----------



## sackletti (28. Juli 2008)

sozusagen direkter weg zum camino frances um kilometer zu sparen und dann in spanien den camino frances?
letztendlich kommt es ja auch nicht drauf an, zumindest vom pilgerstandpunkt aus gesehen, auf einer ausgewiesenen jakobswegroute zu reisen, sondern sinn der ganzen sache ist ja das unterwegs sein und so ist jeder weg den du nach santiago fährst dein "persönlicher jakobsweg"!

noch ein tip zur streckenwahl: ich persönlich kann nur empfehlen in lourdes oder spätestens oloron st. mairie in die via tolosana, bzw. den voye de piemont pyreneen einzubiegen und über den col du somport die pyrenäen zu überqueren. der anschließende camino aragones, der bei puenta la reina dann in den camino frances mündet, war biketechnisch, von der geringen fußpilgerdichte her gesehen und landschaftlich ein absolutes highlight!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kdw (28. Juli 2008)

sackletti schrieb:


> @kdw: hab ich was überlesen, dass maxbee seine reise erst ab spanien plant?


Du hast ja recht! Ich hatte nur den ersten Satz gelesen.


----------

